# The gang!



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

I have put a few pictures up before but with so many unexpected babies etc I never properly introduced my mice, with a few sold and their new tanks here I though i'd grab some pics and you could confirm some colours for me if you all feel in a good mood.

This is the bunch that I will be keeping and will be my group.

Male, I call him panda. He has a black bum.



















Male, was female till the other night lol was a long haired baby now semi long haired and chocolate.










I also have hamish, semi long coated gold coloured satin. Him and his gf are the same but a bit old looking. No plans for them but I just got them and will offer them retirement although they were sold to me as younger.

Female, banded, her white bit looks satin and she was fuzzy up until the last few weeks.



















Female White satin with pink eyes, not sure of the term.










Female, blueish looking one, someone said chinchillated something or other........Im no good at this.










Female unknown, her ears, feet and tail are all the same colour so nice quality whatever she is. Apart from a band on the tail. She has a wet back in the first










For realistic colour outside in the sun shes on the right










And the last babies left, 2 boys and the female runt, could really do with an Id on them.










My rabbits found this all rather boring!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Your black and white meeces are very nice, and the markings are great, especially Panda. You have an interesting assortment of colors. The salt and pepper mousie looks roan to me, and the last pic looks like two champagne and and an argent. The bluish ones might be blue agouti, or one blue agouti and one diluted blue.


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

moustress said:


> Your black and white meeces are very nice, and the markings are great, especially Panda. You have an interesting assortment of colors. The salt and pepper mousie looks roan to me, and the last pic looks like two champagne and and an argent. The bluish ones might be blue agouti, or one blue agouti and one diluted blue.


Thank you, I dont know what colours will be best to what males. Would the champagnes be the two lighter/bigger ones which is the boys. All three are satin but my camera never pics it up well.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

All three of those satins look Argente on my monitor. 
True, one has a much darker undercoat, but both the others appear ticked.

xx


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

whats the definition of argente?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's a pink eyed Agouti......

Light Fawn in colour with a blueish undercoat


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

aaah ok that helps. Thanks.


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

I think the person who bought the siblings and the other litter is about to register. I recommended the forum, im learning a bit about the colours.


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

what cutees!! i LOVE panda very fitting name


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice mice  love Panda´s markings!


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

I think hes a fave!


----------

